# tools.jar fehler ::: java.lang.RuntimeException



## JavaHilfe (12. Dez 2005)

Hallo, kann mir jemand bitte mit dieser Fehlermeldung helfen?

Danke 



```
AXIS error

Sorry, something seems to have gone wrong... here are the details:

Fault - ; nested exception is: 
	java.lang.RuntimeException: No compiler found in your classpath!  (you may need to add 'tools.jar')

AxisFault
 faultCode: {http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/envelope/}Server.userException
 faultSubcode: 
 faultString: java.lang.RuntimeException: No compiler found in your classpath!  (you may need to add 'tools.jar')
 faultActor: 
 faultNode: 
 faultDetail: 
	{http://xml.apache.org/axis/}hostname:KleinCom
```


----------



## Mag1c (12. Dez 2005)

Hi,

es fehlt ein Java-Compiler (welcher über die tools.jar von Java-Programmen aus benutzt werden kann). Die tools.jar befindet sich üblicherweise im Java-SDK aber NICHT in der JRE.

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## JavaHilfe (12. Dez 2005)

Also das tools.jar file liegt bei mir unter C:\Java\j2sdk\lib

Was ist dann noch falsch wenn ich immernoch die meldung bekomme!!!

In den Classpath habe ich "c:\java\j2sdk\lib\tools.jar"

das zustehen.


----------



## Mag1c (12. Dez 2005)

Aha,

dann müsstest du evtl. etwas mehr über deine Umgebung schreiben.

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## JavaHilfe (12. Dez 2005)

Sry, aber wie meinst du das jetzt... mit der Umgebung


Finde ich echt super das du mir hilfst!


----------



## Mag1c (12. Dez 2005)

Hi,

welche SW, welches Java, wie konfiguriert, wie gestartet ?

Ich habe von AXIS bisher nur gelesen, kann daher ohne weitere Infos von dir keine hilfreichen Tipps geben.

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## JavaHilfe (12. Dez 2005)

nach der anleitung bin ich vorgegangen!

mein java ist J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0


was ist SW


----------



## Mag1c (12. Dez 2005)

SW = SoftWare

welche Anleitung ?

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## JavaHilfe (12. Dez 2005)

sry link vergessen... Link Anleitung


----------



## Mag1c (12. Dez 2005)

Hi,

wichtig ist Punkt 5 unter "Installation Java-SDK, Ant und Tomcat". Wie hast du das genau umgesetzt. Es scheint mir, daß der Tomcat mit der JRE läuft anstelle des SDK.

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## JavaHilfe (12. Dez 2005)

das ist so eine runtime für beides gewesen, heißt jdk-1_5_0_05-windows-i586-p.exe

ah verdampt, jetzt weiß ich was de meinst, also erstmal nen SDK saugen und installieren.


----------



## Mag1c (12. Dez 2005)

Nein Nein, das ist schon das SDK, das ist richtig.

Wenn man ein SDK installiert, wird normalerweise zusätzlich unter "Programme" oder "Program Files" auch eine JRE installiert. Wenn man nun nichts weiter tut bzw. umstellt, dann wird die JRE für das Starten von Java-Programmen verwendet. Deswegen fragte ich nach dem Punkt 5 um sicherzugehen, daß dein Tomcat auch wirklich mit dem SDK läuft und nicht "nur" mit der JRE.

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## JavaHilfe (12. Dez 2005)

OK, welche datei muss ich da jetzt ändern, und wo finde ich die???

was änder ich dann da?


----------



## Mag1c (12. Dez 2005)

Hi,

wie es da steht:



> Sie ändern die Umgebungsvariablen unter Windows XP unter 'Start' | rechter Mausklick auf 'Arbeitsplatz' | 'Eigenschaften' | 'Erweitert' | 'Umgebungsvariablen'



PS: muß jetzt erstmal weg, evtl. kann ja ein Kollege hier weiterhelfen 

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## JavaHilfe (12. Dez 2005)

ich dank dir erstmal, die pfade habe ich aber schon alle geändert.

Wer kann mir jetzt noch helfen?


----------

